# gongylus gonglodes 2nd mismoult, help please....



## Laemia (Aug 10, 2007)

I bought a pair of Walking Violins - gongylus gongylodes from Nick at mantisplace.com. When I first got the pachage and opened it up the first thing I noticed was the male was on the bottom of his container tryinh his best to get back up to the lid. His abdoman was tiny, he did have three house flys but his biggest problem was his thorax was bent in U shape. I called Nick right away and he said "give him time and see whta happens in his next moult'. Well I've been doing eyerything I can for him and he was doinng really well. A fly has to pretty much has to be in just the perfect place for him to get it but I have a lot of time soI can baby him and I have been. Ok problem...he moulted today and at first he looked alright then about fibe minutes later, when I thouht he would be done, his anntenae are stuck in the exoskeleton. He's been on my hand for at least 15 minutes because he fell to the bottom and I put my hand in to help him to the lid but he seems to have a better grip on my hand then he did on the lid. Can I get this exoskeleton off his anntenae without hurting him?I have no idea if he'll be alright but so far his thorax looks straight. Please help if you can and thank you!


----------



## Laemia (Aug 11, 2007)

Sorry all I know I write a lot to ask one question. Hopefully that isn't the reason no one has replied yet. My question is: will he be alright if he loses both anntenae? He's pretty much the same. His thorax looks great because it's straight now but he has one arm that is higher then the other. I think it may have been a bit stuck in the exoskeleton but he got it out. I gave him a fly today but he hasn't eaten yet. Maybe he's just not hungry yet. His abdoman is nice and plump. I cut most of the exoskeleton off so it wouldn't weigh his head down. That seemed to be happening before I cut it. I would love for some help whenever anyone sees this. Thanks.


----------



## robo mantis (Aug 11, 2007)

should grow back antenna


----------

